# How much voltage can i run through a perfex radio system



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

:wave: Marc6679 :wave: 

Does anyone know how much voltage i can run through a perfex radio system.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Not sure what exactly you are talking about, much less on the "perfex radio system"????????????? Who makes this radio and what is it used for?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

i'm talking about my reciever and my servo's (the make is Perfex)


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Sorry, I am unable to help you. I have not heard of this radio system. Do you have the instructions?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The vast majority of radio systems are designed to run at no more then 6 volts. Any more and you are on your own and there is no advantage in doing so.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

If we seem confused it's because no one has ever asked a question like that before and I've never heard of a Perfex radio...


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

perfex is a kyosho radio.. it is what comes with the mini z cars


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Ooooooh.


----------

